# stupid question ? on merc 25 hp 2 smoke



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Year: 2003
Horsepower: 25.0
Cylinders: 2
Type: 2 stroke
Gear Ratio: 2.25:1
Min WOT RPM: 5000
Max WOT RPM: 6000
Spline Count: 10

http://www.piranha.com/Mercury_Outboards.php


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Year: 2003
> Horsepower: 25.0
> Cylinders: 2
> Type: 2 stroke
> ...


thanks buddy  i'm going to test it in the a.m. to see what kinda rpm's i'm turning  ;D probably going to be calling the skiff shop monday morning for one of those nasty s.s. props that bend shafts   ;D


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

6000! just happened to be leaning over my motor and looked to the right just under the cowling and saw this info!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool  it never crossed my mind to look at the motor :-[ like i said; i've been beat down by an old lady today  ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What pitch is your prop? I'm running a 13 and hitting 6200.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> What pitch is your prop? I'm running a 13 and hitting 6200.


 i'm not sure, i think its a 13 but kinda getting hard to read the numbers, i do know its a power tech though. gonna take a better look tomorrow at it


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

took a closer look at the prop and its a 11 pitch which explains why it's wanting to hit close to 7000 rpm  i'm on the phone this morning with the skiff shop looking for a 13 pitch


----------

